# Favorite Kitty Quirks



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

What are some of your favorite quirky behaviors of your cat(s)? I never realized how big of a personality each cat has until I got my two kitties.

Jack loves to snuggle with my legs. Every night he sleeps half on a leg or curled up against one. Depending on the temperature, he'll be on top of the covers or underneath. If I'm sitting in my chair with my feet on the ottoman, he's there, snuggled on top.

He also likes to hide in things. When I replaced my open top garbage in my kitchen with a lidded one, Jack jumped inside the old one before I had a chance to do anything with it. Now it's his hidey hole that he especially likes to use when I play tag/hide and seek with him.

My favorite thing that he does is ride on my shoulders. For some reason he just likes hanging out up there. He's learned to only do it if I invite him, or if I'm wearing a sweatshirt, which is a relief since he's no longer the baby kitten he used to be (when he started this behavior). He often will jump up when I'm doing dishes, or chopping vegetables. The second picture is a lucky shot I got when I was trying to take a picture of him on top of the door. He leapt onto my shoulders just as I was taking the shot.


















Rosie is super sweet, but a little more independent. She prefers to sleep either in her cat bed or at the end of the bed where my feet don't reach. However, once I wake up she starts her sweet trilling/meowing and snuggles into my neck. If I don't stay to snuggle with her long enough, she will ask to be picked up once I'm out of bed for what I call her "morning hug." She does this by reaching her front paws up as high as they go and meowing while staring into my eyes. She's content to be carried around like a baby (head on my shoulder, one of my hands holding up her butt) while I make my tea in the morning.

My favorite thing that she does is actually one of her behaviors that can get tiresome. She LOVES to play fetch with a hair tie. The only thing that can be annoying is she will often drop the hair tie just out of reach and then meow persistently until I get up to fling it for her again. She's fast too, so she's usually back just after I sit down again. The thing is, when I do pick it up, she gets into this hilarious flat cat pose before she chases it down. I just can't resist how cute she is, so I suppose I've trained her that she doesn't have to actually bring it right to me.

Rosie is also an amazing mouser. She gets so possessive over her captures (and I do mean captures...she's discovered that mice are a lot more fun when they're only half dead. Ew!) that Jack has had a maimed mouse literally sitting on his tail and he didn't touch it. Usually Rosie will catch the mouse and then run around growling with it in her mouth for awhile before she sets it down to chase it again. Meanwhile I'm trying to locate something to get the mouse with so I can dispose of it and Jack is timidly following Rosie so he can at least observe the action.


















They really are a very fun pair!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Quirks.. MowMow HAS to sleep tucked as close to my face (next to me) as he can get. I sleep on my side and I always wind up with him sliding under me so my cheek is resting on his side. When I give him little kisses on his side he always chirps in his sleep.

If I roll OVER so the back of my head is against him he does't like that. He gets up and walks around my head and settles again by my face/neck. If for some reason I fall asleep on my back or stomach he paws at my head until I move into the 'proper' sleeping position.

Book's quirks are... well, he's Book. Although he has started doing something cute. If I'm using the bathroom he jumps on to the sink next ot the toilet and flops onto his side with a chirp... then he makes air biscuits like crazy and wiggles onto his back thrilling like crazy until I give him neck scratches. He does the same thing when I stare at him hard and say, "I told you to STOP being so hairy. If you don't knock it off I'm going to institute daily beatings, mister!" He flops over the same way...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stephano has a few things that I love. He does not like to be held the way you are supposed to hold a cat, or being held like a baby (you know how you are not supposed to hold a cat but many of us do), but he likes you to sling him over your shoulder, where both of his front legs are just hanging over your shoulder, and then you just kind of support his back slightly, just to keep him from flying off. I don't know if I explained it very well, but it just looks funny, and he will stay up there for as long as you let him like that, but if you try to hold him another way, he will wiggle and complain. 

Also, something he does with my daughter, when she sits on the ground, indian style, she will just drop him on her legs, and he will just sit there and stay there forever, as long as you stay sitting like that. 

Another funny thing he does. EVERY TIME you flush a toilet, no matter where he is, he will run across the house to see the water swirl down. He is fascinated by it!!! He just stares in wonder and amazement. It's really cute.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Jem used to sit on the back of the couch and tap me on the shoulder until I turned around, then he'd give me kisses and I'd pet him. If I stopped the petting too soon, he'd start the tapping again. It was really cute. He also used to groom my eyebrows and eyelashes sometimes when I slept. Nothing like being woken up to sandpaper tongue and fish breath. 

Scout sleeps on ANY item of dirty clothing of mine. He's not interested in clean clothes (which I guess is good), but if I drop a t-shirt, underwear, socks or something (especially after I've been to the gym), he pounces on it and rubs his head all over it and chorttles away. It's kind gross, but sweet at the same time. 

Scout also likes to watch the toilet flush. Usually he comes in the bathroom and sits right in front of me while I use the toilet, patiently waiting for me to flush. He's such a weirdo.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well two of my kitties are pretty new to me, and the one I've had for 7 years (Penny) has Asberger's lol so I can't contribute too much. Mystique, however, does have some endearing little ways about her, chief of which is chirping in the most adorable way only to me. She never does it to my husband as she is still in the process of deciding if she wants to warm up to him or not. 

Also, several times now when I've been in the bathroom where there is a litter box right next to the toilet she will come in, look at me sitting on the toilet, then jump in the litter box and pee, all the while looking at me as if to say, "Is this what I'm supposed to be doing Mom?" She makes me laugh so much when she does that.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww - I love kitty quirks! My favorites...

Aries - he sucks on the tip of his tail. And he's a total mama's boy and will sit in my arms content forever.

Gia - she loves cuddles and loves snuggling and grooming with all the other cats. She probably grooms the herd as much as they all groom themselves, she is always pinning someone down and giving them a bath!

Karina - She's super talkative, especially considering that she is deaf! She's always chirping and chatting away to me.

Orion - where to start... He talks back to me - if I tell him no or to get off of the counters, he always meows an indignant response. He NEEDS to be in the bathroom while I'm showering and sits on the counter and chases his tail. No idea why. He HATES cuddles and kisses and makes the funniest, most tortured faces and writhes to get away when I pet him... but then 10 mins later the mood could strike him and he will be all over me, begging for pets. Always on his terms / schedule! He attacks invisible insects all the time - he will just randomly jump at the wall, paws flailing and then act like nothing happened when I look at him.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, that reminds me, Jack loves to sit on the edge of the tub between the two shower curtains while I shower. I used to have a sort of opaque plastic one and he'd sometimes sit there, but when I got a clear one he decided he needed to become super creeper and just sit and watch me.

Rosie also does the poking thing, but usually only if I've ignored all her meows to fling the hair tie. I think it's a last resort for her.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha's quirks.....she HAD to sleep curled up on my arm, preferably under the blanket. We have radiant heating, so she would race to the master bathroom and lay in ONE spot that seemed to be hotter than the others and warm up, rolling over and over to get all spots....in fact, she seemed to predict when the heat would be coming on and be there waiting. When I took a shower, she had to be in the bathroom howling at me. I learned to turn the tub faucet on to so she could drink first, then play "catch the drips" while I showered (fortunately shower and tub are separate). Once I was out, she would thump thump by my wet legs leaving her fur all over me. In the last few months, she would flump down and I'd rub her with my damp hands giving her "mommy baths" - not daring to quit until SHE decided she had enough. Every time I walked in the bedroom, she'd race to her scratching post, be "big and strong" sharpening claws with her butt straight in the air, then thump down on her "red bag" (red plastic shopping bag) and wait for me to play string with her. When you pet her, she would stick her butt straight in the air! She LOVED salt and vinegar chips....always had to beg at least one piece of one from DH or my son...then she'd make the most annoyed disgusted look as she ate it.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

My cat's a jerk... lol he has a few... ok alot of quirks lol. 

He talks... all the darn time! He's loud and obnoxious most of the time, but he does this sweet little "prrmmm?" thing like he's asking a question

He knocks stuff off of tables, counters and shelves, just to watch them fall... I no longer have anything breakable. .. it's either already broken, or put away lol

He chases his tail... yup, he really does.

He MUST step on my boobs as hard as possible when I'm laying down... it's like they're targets, and he totally does it on purpose! 

He likes hanging off of Oliver's back leg and getting draged around... they always stop when I get out the camera lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks DeafDogs&Cat...I needed a good laugh today! 
Must be a cat owner if it is SOOO easy for me to visualize a cat doing all that...probably with a huge grin under his whiskers too!


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

If I leave a dresser drawer in my bedroom open, all 3 cats will immediately flock to it. They like to climb into the drawer and go up and under it so that they're actually inside the dresser! After that, you can pull out the other drawers and find a cat curled up inside it. The first time one of my cats did this I was worried that he would be lost inside the dresser forever, until he finally came back out 20 minutes later.

One of my cats, Sam, likes to open cupboards. He'll actually swing it open with his paw and go inside the cupboard and sleep for hours. He has some serious brute force. He has also learned how to opened the dresser drawers mentioned above. I used to think my apartment was haunted because I would constantly find drawers and cupboards open whenever I would come home from work, lol.

My cat, Kitty, likes to jump on top of the fridge when he's hungry, because he knows that the food is kept up there. He acts like he's the king of the household.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh hey, here's some more for all your entertainment. ..

He likes to be in the dog crate that doubles as my bedside table... then he sticks his paws through the vent holes and bops me and any dog close enough.

He steals food... out of my mouth if necessary.

He plays in the water fountain and my bathwater.

He has recently started patting my hand with his paw if he wants attention. It's adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Billy used to love to sleep by my side but I had to be on my back with my right leg bent so he could drape himself over it. If I didn't have my leg just right or if I was (heaven forbid) on my side with my back to him, he would paw and paw at my bottom until I rolled over. I miss that boy but I didn't sleep well for 13 years! =D


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Banjo is a 'back lander' When I'm bent over brushing my teeth...he jumps up on my back! If I'm trying to do pushups, he jumps up on my back!
ANYTIME, I'm bent over he thinks its an invitation to jump up on my back!
He also gives massages, if he's on the couch and I sit on the edge, he will get all four feet going and as long as I keep telling him,"Good boy Banjo!" he'll keep doing it!
Skittles is a momma's girl! And I have to have my arm in just the right position for sleeping at night or she'll gently tap me to let me know I'm not in the right position!!


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

My Izzy likes to knead and suck on my shirt. This is a nightly routine. She waits till I'm in the bed and almost instantly jumps up around my head and neck.








My Jezzy chirps and talks to you all the time, and nuzzles in my neck, which is yet another nightly routine. Anytime I'm watching tv she's right on my chest nuzzling my face and neck. 








My Boxer loves the bathroom. Anytime I'm in there he has to be in there with me just meowing and talking.








And my Eliza likes to stretch her paws up my leg and walk in place up my leg. (It's hard describe) that and she's an absolute cuddle monster. She loves laying on you all the time and under the covers. If you have a cover over you.. You are guaranteed to have Eliza under it with you.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

